# Trails in der Wetterau...wer weiß wo es die gibt?



## Basmati55 (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche Trails in der Wetterau. Altenstadt +- 20 km. Kennt da jemand welche? Würde mich freuen, vor allem auch wenn diese Angängerfreundlich wären.

Grüße  Basmati


----------



## jah0o (1. März 2019)

Hallo,
am besten auf  *Strava.com* schauen.
Einfach Registrieren/Anmelden und unter "Entdecken" -> "Segmente Entdecken" selbst nach Trails suchen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagui (5. März 2019)

Im Wald bei Düdelsheim/Hainchen sind definitiv ein paar Trails sowie ein paar Sprünge die mal gebaut wurden. Ansonsten Rommelhausen im Wald gibt es ebenfalls genug Trails sowie ein Bombenloch um ein wenig zu üben. Sonst ist das Wintersteingebiet sehr empfehlenswert rund um Friedberg.


----------



## Basmati55 (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
wer ist denn hier noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike Buddy mit dem man rund um Altenstadt, oder auch weiter, seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Fahrtechnisch bin ich ziemlich limitiert aber lernwillig. Bin leider auch nicht mehr der Allerjüngste (43) aber hab voll Bock drauf meine Skills zu verbessern. Wenn es also Leute gibt die auf meinem niedrigen Level sind und ein Spaß am biken haben, einfach mal Bescheid geben. Danke.

Viele Grüße
Kai


----------

